# Wharf Toll Bridge in Orange Beach



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey I was eating @ Shuckers Sunday night, and I noticed a lot of baitrolling around that toll bridge around dark. Has anybody fished that bridge with any luck? It sure looks like a great spot...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes the trout bite decent around it but usually we catch a lot of slot reds, sheepshead and drum around it.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good place to sabiki somed bait before heading out to the pass.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

The bridge holds some nice sheepshead in the winter and spring. Like someone else said slot reds can be caught around the rocks and in the middle. TONS of white trout.


----------

